# New to this and saftey first 5-55 gal barrels full of ewaste



## fram1218 (Aug 2, 2011)

I aqua regina the best bet for this much e-waste......Its all boards with copper,silver,lead,tin,gold.....blah,blah,blah. If so can I recover every pm from the aqua regina.


----------



## goldsilverpro (Aug 2, 2011)

No!. Aqua Regia is not the best way to do this! You need a way to dissolve the gold without dissolving the base metals or, a way to dissolve the base metals without dissolving the gold. Dissolving everything in Aqua Regia is the worst approach. All of this has been covered many times on the forum. It's all here. Search and read!


----------



## patnor1011 (Aug 2, 2011)

fram1218 said:


> I aqua regina the best bet for this much e-waste......Its all boards with copper,silver,lead,tin,gold.....blah,blah,blah. If so can I recover every pm from the aqua regina.



Excuse me. What is your question? What you did?


----------



## fram1218 (Aug 2, 2011)

Is aqua regina the best way to disolve this much materials, and can I recover all the pm in the solution


----------



## jimdoc (Aug 2, 2011)

Its not aqua regina first of all.

Jim


----------



## fram1218 (Aug 2, 2011)

Hey thanks Jim for the help.......wow did you read.....New to this and saftey first.......if thats the kind of help you offer.....no thanks


----------



## jimdoc (Aug 2, 2011)

You have a lot of reading to do. 

Jim


----------



## patnor1011 (Aug 2, 2011)

fram1218 said:


> Hey thanks Jim for the help.......wow did you read.....New to this and saftey first.......if thats the kind of help you offer.....no thanks



Hey fram did you took guided tour? did you read bit on the forum? if no and you just look for others to work for you for free, then no thanks I am not interested.


----------



## fram1218 (Aug 2, 2011)

what ever children


----------



## jimdoc (Aug 2, 2011)

You were the one that said blah, blah, blah.
I think that started you off on the wrong foot.

Jim


----------



## Smack (Aug 2, 2011)

He must be a former member and will be again.


----------



## fram1218 (Aug 2, 2011)

Short bus student right.


----------



## goldsilverpro (Aug 2, 2011)

Pretty pushy for someone that is getting the gift of free information and your attitude really sucks. This is basic stuff and it's been covered many many times. If you're not willing to help yourself, I doubt if anyone will help you. If this isn't satisfactory, go somewhere else. I doubt if you'll be missed.


----------



## fram1218 (Aug 2, 2011)

Just a scammer arn't you


----------



## goldsilverpro (Aug 2, 2011)

Adios!


----------



## eeTHr (Aug 2, 2011)

His question and terminology sounds very familiar...wasn't he asking the same thing in the last couple of months?

Well, it doesn't matter now. Just wondered if anyone recognized his patter.


----------



## Geo (Aug 2, 2011)

seems i remember a person with the same attitude talking to Harold awhile back in the same style of speech.its a fact that you only have one chance to make a first impression.


----------



## rewalston (Aug 2, 2011)

I had to laugh him calling GSP a scammer? hmm I've never, in the time I've been lurking here, known ANY of our Leaders to be scammers, least of all GSP. My hats off to all the big guys and the little guys as well. Me? I'm so little you need a microscope to even see my bald spot :lol:

Rusty


----------



## element47 (Aug 3, 2011)

I just like the idea of the trash being taken out.


----------



## texan (Aug 3, 2011)

Not sure if English is his first language...or if it is he did poorly on the "Student Use of English" test. However there are subsets and pockets of big city life that are are greatly mangling the "Queen's English" with the use of texting. They then try to carry that over to general computer use. We have had some examples of that here already. I am sure there is a modern day "Henry Higgins" who could spot where he is from by his phraseology.

Texan


----------



## Harold_V (Aug 3, 2011)

texan said:


> Not sure if English is his first language...or if it is he did poorly on the "Student Use of English" test. However there are subsets and pockets of big city life that are are greatly mangling the "Queen's English" with the use of texting. They then try to carry that over to general computer use. We have had some examples of that here already. I am sure there is a modern day "Henry Higgins" who could spot where he is from by his phraseology.
> 
> Texan


For the record, if readers bring their *clever* texting jingo to this forum, they can expect to be ignored, and even banned if they fail to heel. Information provided on this forum can be dangerous in the hands of fools. If they alter the least word by shortening, they risk exposing others to something that doesn't work as expected, or even to risks of their well being. We expect things to be spelled out correctly, to the best of everyone's ability. There is no room for slackers here. 

It would be wise for all readers to ignore anyone that refuses to use proper English. Make exceptions for those that don't use it as their native tongue, for they are doing the best they can. Those that are lazy (almost always accompanied by an entitlement attitude) and expect to keep on keepin' on won't last long here. 

Harold


----------



## texan (Aug 3, 2011)

When I was in journalism school, in what now seems like another life, we used the Associated Press Stylebook. We were essentially "out of uniform" if we did not have ours with us at all times when we were writing for publication. The AP Stylebook is a collection of standard usege of words, terms, names and other useful informaton. I just looked at mine and it is a 2000 edition...it is time to retire it and get the new book. I recomend the Stylebook for anyone that writes for public consumption...which includes this forum.

Texan


----------



## Harold_V (Aug 4, 2011)

texan said:


> When I was in journalism school, in what now seems like another life, we used the Associated Press Stylebook. We were essentially "out of uniform" if we did not have ours with us at all times when we were writing for publication. The AP Stylebook is a collection of standard usege of words, terms, names and other usefull informaton. I just looked at mine and it is a 2000 edition...it is time to retire it and get the new book. I recomend the Stylebook for anyone that writes for public consumption...which includes this forum.
> 
> Texan


Heh! What are you saying? Could it be that the one I have (Copyright 1977) is out of date?  

Harold


----------



## Macgiver (Aug 4, 2011)

LOL... this thread made me laugh several times. I had an image of that guy flying into a bug zapper... ZZZZZZZZtttttttt!! You're outta here! Thank you for that. I am glad I am not the only one with a low tolerance for lazy morons. Motivated morons I can handle... but... well you know. 

CW


----------



## texan (Aug 4, 2011)

Harold_V said:


> texan said:
> 
> 
> > When I was in journalism school, in what now seems like another life, we used the Associated Press Stylebook. We were essentially "out of uniform" if we did not have ours with us at all times when we were writing for publication. The AP Stylebook is a collection of standard usege of words, terms, names and other usefull informaton. I just looked at mine and it is a 2000 edition...it is time to retire it and get the new book. I recomend the Stylebook for anyone that writes for public consumption...which includes this forum.
> ...



Harold.... here you go...you can order a new one....

http://www.apstylebook.com/

Texan


----------



## jimdoc (Aug 4, 2011)

Is this it on PDF?

http://alumni.imsa.edu/org/hadron/ap.pdf

Fixed link. Thanks Ralph.

Jim


----------



## texan (Aug 4, 2011)

jimdoc said:


> Is this it on PDF?
> 
> alumni.imsa.edu/org/hadron/ap.pdf
> 
> ...



Yes, that is the 2000 edition...naughty...naughty....

I am surprised the AP has not had that removed...they can get real cranky about their copyrighted material.

I just put the 2011 edition on my iPhone thru the APP Store.

Texan


----------



## Palladium (Aug 4, 2011)

jimdoc said:


> Is this it on PDF?
> 
> alumni.imsa.edu/org/hadron/ap.pdf
> 
> ...




http://alumni.imsa.edu/org/hadron/ap.pdf


----------



## Harold_V (Aug 5, 2011)

texan said:


> Harold.... here you go...you can order a new one....
> 
> http://www.apstylebook.com/
> 
> Texan


Thanks, Texan. I'll put it on my wish list. It certainly can do no harm to have one. I have absolutely no training as a writer and know I need help. 

Harold


----------



## capt_dugout (Aug 6, 2011)

you all should have told him "yea if those were the instructions u read then go for it " lol ...I am pretty new to this but realize already after reading most of the info here several times, there is no easy shortcut to processing all material @ once and unless you have acess to an incenerator, extensive lab, and some sheepskins on the wall it would be better to keep it simple. I am still depopulating my boards and seperating material while I learn the processes and reactions by making the various chemicals and acids needed. I started simple by making sodium nitrate from amonia nitrate and lye. I will repeat this stage of learning until I can make all the chemicals sucessfully as my piles grow.....


----------



## TXWolfie (Aug 27, 2011)

capt_dugout said:


> you all should have told him "yea if those were the instructions u read then go for it " lol ...I am pretty new to this but realize already after reading most of the info here several times, there is no easy shortcut to processing all material @ once and unless you have acess to an incenerator, extensive lab, and some sheepskins on the wall it would be better to keep it simple. I am still depopulating my boards and seperating material while I learn the processes and reactions by making the various chemicals and acids needed. I started simple by making sodium nitrate from amonia nitrate and lye. I will repeat this stage of learning until I can make all the chemicals sucessfully as my piles grow.....



I find this whole thing rather funny, I for one correct people when they use words wrong or misspell them. Not saying when I write in sentence form my use of ,.""?! is the best but I always try my best. Or my grammar is of college material but yet again I try, and I always accept comments or corrections as long as it isnt degrating or demeaning to myself. I do agree with you Capt I for one do ask question on occassion, but that is cause I am one of those "hands on type" and I dont understand from reading. And yes I have received the read from the noobs section, and I try my best. Me personally I am also doing the same thing, collecting as I learn. If I see something that is electronic in the trash or if I pass a yard sale and its for sale very cheap as in 25 or 50 cents depending on size. I do believe in collecting and reading and learning this hobby or business for some before even attempting. As for this guy I would of found all the CPU's if any and snipped fingers from any cards. Basically if anything was read he would of known what to take and what not and the rest sold to a company that will refine it. I mean 5 55gal drums would be alot of e waste and alot of weight so he would of recieved a good check at the end of the month.


----------

